# Agenda Apple dans calendrier gmail synchronisation



## pclavel (5 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,


J'ai réussi sans problème à synchroniser mon calendrier gmail avec le calendrier apple, dans le sens où je peux dans le calendrier apple voir et modifier des événements du calendrier gmail.

Par contre, je n'arrive pas à mettre mon calendrier icloud dans gmail. Avez-vous une idée de comment faire?

Lorsque je suis dans le calendrier apple et que je souhaite partager mon calendrier icloud, j'entre mon adresse e-mail gmail et j'ai l'erreur suivante: 
"La requête pour compte «*iCloud*» a échoué. Le serveur a répondu «*400*» à lopération CalDAVUpdateShareesQueuableOperation."
Je me suis également connecté au calendrier depuis l'espace en ligne https://www.icloud.com/#calendar néanmoins j'ai également une erreur: "Vous ne pouvez pas partager ce calendrier avec vous même". Cette erreur s'explique probablement par le fait que mon adresse icloud est une adresse gmail, mais comment puis-je ainsi récupérer ce calendrier icloud dans gmail?

Excusez moi si quelqu'un a déjà posé la question, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse sur le forum.


Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide.


----------

